# Lucian Bute-Jean Pascal, Mike Perez-Carlos Takam & Undercard RBR (Feat. Noodle Chat)



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great night of boxing. :good

Card starts at 2:00 am on Sky Sports 1.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Only 3 hours early. Time to have 18 wanks.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

So what... main fight on at 3 or 4?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> So what... main fight on at 3 or 4?


I'd say around 3.

Edit: I'd actually say 4.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> I'd say around 3.


Cheers.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> I'd say around 3.


HBO are on at 3:15 Dublin time. I think they're only showing our own Mike Perez live then the main event so shouldn't be too late hopefully.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Really looking forward to this one. The Canadian Super Bowl! Should be a brilliant fight to open the year's big time boxing.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> HBO are on at 3:15 Dublin time. I think they're only showing our own Mike Perez live then the main event so shouldn't be too late hopefully.


Yes probably 4 am for the main event. Perez the only undercard fight hbo are showing tonight.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Roe said:


> Really looking forward to this one. The Canadian Super Bowl! Should be a brilliant fight to open the year's big time boxing.


Sky must be showing the non HBO televised fights, cheers Roe.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Cheers.


Actually, I'd say around 4 based on how HBO are televising the fights.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy new year rbr folks, let's hope it's a good one. I'm hoping Bute flattens Pascal tonight.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Happy new year rbr folks, let's hope it's a good one. I'm hoping Bute flattens Pascal tonight.


I'd like to see Bute win but I don't think it'll happen. I think he'll get stopped and probably retire, which will be a shame for boxing because he's a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Really excited for this. Only because there's not been much boxing on recently.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

After weeks off, it's time to listen to Nick Halling for another 6 months every fortnight :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Really looking forward to this one. The Canadian Super Bowl! Should be a brilliant fight to open the year's big time boxing.





Lazarus said:


> Happy new year rbr folks, let's hope it's a good one. I'm hoping Bute flattens Pascal tonight.


We don't need no stinking titles:happy

I think Bute will have the crowd right behind him tonight.

Canadians know the score.

Gentleman> Arsehole:deal


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I'd like to see Bute win but I don't think it'll happen. I think he'll get stopped and probably retire, which will be a shame for boxing because he's a great ambassador for the sport.


I'm not so sure. Pascal is no Carl Froch in terms of awkwardness, pressure or power. Pascal shows pressure in spurts and is easily defused a lot of the time, which B-hop showed. Granted, Lucian is no B-Hop but he's still got good ability. Carl pressured like no tomorrow and it still took everything to get Lucian stopped on his feet.

I think Pascal will try to do what Froch did but is going to fail in doing so. Bute is going to be moving plenty and will slowly pick him off. Realistically a points win for Bute, imo.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

What's happened to the British forum?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know much about Perezs opponent?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> Only 3 hours early. Time to have 18 wanks.


Site of choice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> I'm not so sure. Pascal is no Carl Froch in terms of awkwardness, pressure or power. Pascal shows pressure in spurts and is easily defused a lot of the time, which B-hop showed. Granted, Lucian is no B-Hop but he's still got good ability. Carl pressured like no tomorrow and it still took everything to get Lucian stopped on his feet.
> 
> I think Pascal will try to do what Froch did but is going to fail in doing so. Bute is going to be moving plenty and will slowly pick him off. Realistically a points win for Bute, imo.


What Pascal lacks in stanima/pressure he makes up for in speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

The HBO show starts at 3:00am UK time so thats when your looking at Perez coming on.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> The HBO show starts at 3:00am UK time so thats when your looking at Perez coming on.


Cheers, any idea what other fights Sky will be showing before then


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob said:


> Site of choice?


Www.fuq.com

make sure you knock it off gay/shemale or you get a nasty surprise when you pick your category.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Cheers, any idea what other fights Sky will be showing before then


Adam Smith fingering Johnny Nelson while Ian Darke and Jim Watt do play by play.

Not really a fight, more of a male bonding session.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob said:


> What Pascal lacks in stanima/pressure he makes up for in speed.


Pascal has a dodgy shoulder don't forget. Almost every fight I've seen him in it has dislocated. Particularly Diaconu where it happened 4 or 5 times throughout the fight. 1 wild swing and a miss and it may go again.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> The HBO show starts at 3:00am UK time so thats when your looking at Perez coming on.


3.15am but yeah.

Sky should show the likes of Alvarez and Zewski.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fancy Bute via close decision tonight.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Rob said:


> Site of choice?


http://***************************/portal.php


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I like Brazzers.com, some great scenes.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I still can't see past a Pascal stoppage, Pascal can bang a bit and he takes a good shot. The first 6 rounds of the Froch fight he was possibly winning the fight and it was only when Froch stopped trading and went back to his boxing that he started to pull away on the score cards. Bute prior to Froch had this confidence and seemed to be in control of his opponent, he would use the distance well to stay out of danger but step in and let his hands go then be back out of the line of fire, he also feinted well and looked good technically and seemed to be able to out think his opponents.

In his last fight he looked very dodgy, his feinting had been replaced by this strange type of head movement that looked like he was a nodding dog, he lacked confidence offensively and but more telling was that he seemed to give off this air of vulnerability like he was worried to take a shot or mix it up and Pascal just isn't going to let him go 12 rounds without opening up on him and I just worry how Bute will cope when he takes a flush shot. He had very poor survival instincts against Froch and Pascal is strong and will be looking to get in Bute's face and rough him up and I just don't think Bute will be able to box his way around him for the duration and will get stopped late on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

An extremly close win for Bute would be the besy result for boxing. Would mean you have 2 more relavent fighters in an division that is catching fire.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew and Glen :sad5

Bute the pick for me as well.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh fuck off Glen. The loser's career is not over. Twat.

He also reckons Froch ruined Pascal :rofl


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Oh fuck off Glen. The loser's career is not over. Twat.
> 
> He also reckons Froch ruined Pascal :rofl


Depends who the loser is, and what the manner of the loss is. Crushing ko by Pascal is Butes career done. Early ko for Bute and easy rebuild for Pascal, close points to either is easy to come back from too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No nick halling!!!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Where does Bute go if he loses tonight? 

He's not got a belt, he's 33 years old, perhaps he could secure a big money fight with Stevenson in Canada but other than that there's not a lot of options for him. 

The fact he didn't want to face Froch again even though he could have had a rematch in Canada tells me he lost something that night and isn't confident in himself any more. Why else would he have chosen to let that fight get away other than having no confidence of winning it? I am going to stick my neck out a bit now and say that Pascal is going to stop Bute in the first 8 rounds, he's going to jump straight on him because we know he fades down the stretch and his best tactic is to just throw it all at Bute and see how he copes.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Bellew and Glen :sad5
> 
> Bute the pick for me as well.


At least there's no Froch. I thought they'd get him on for sure.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> No nick halling!!!


He's busy negotiating a fight with Alexei Kovalev and Tony Bellew.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Depends who the loser is, and what the manner of the loss is. Crushing ko by Pascal is Butes career done. Early ko for Bute and easy rebuild for Pascal, close points to either is easy to come back from too.


Bute been smashed is the only outcome that could see a career ended. Even then it'd depend on how much desire he's got left. If he wanted to carry on he'd have to end up taking on some up and comer.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Bute been smashed is the only outcome that could see a career ended. Even then it'd depend on how much desire he's got left. If he wanted to carry on he'd have to end up taking on some up and comer.


If he wins he's getting fed to either Kovalev or Stevenson. Ouch.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ulysse, terrible.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hi bastards, what have i missed?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Oh fuck off Glen. The loser's career is not over. Twat.
> 
> He also reckons Froch ruined Pascal :rofl


Did he really say that? Pascal was a nobody before he fought Froch. Went on to be the LHW champion of the world. McCrory is everything that's wrong with with Sky Sports boxing team.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Did he really say that? Pascal was a nobody before he fought Froch. Went on to be the LHW champion of the world. McCrory is everything that's wrong with with Sky Sports boxing team.


He said both are damaged goods because of Froch. Then Ed Robinson pointed out Pascal went on to win titles at LHW :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew reckons Kovalev hasn't fought punches but Stevenson has. Who are these punchers Stevenson's faced? Cloud? :lol:


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Bellew is a typical Scouser with a chip on his shoulder. "I lost to someone better than Cleverly." Jesus, can't stand listening to him.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Bellew reckons Kovalev hasn't fought punches but Stevenson has. Who are these punchers Stevenson's faced? Cloud? :lol:


I can imagine how much Ed Robinson is cringing inside at this analysis by Bellew and McCrory :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Based on these comments, I am glad I have to wait until HBO starts:yep

@Ishy
Sounds like a nice tribute video of the retiring Dazza would be just thing to pick up your viewing experience:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That had to be the worst thing I have ever seen on sky boxing. 15 minutes of complete bollocks. Poor Ed has to listen to this all night and try get a bit do sense out of these two.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> I can imagine how much Ed Robinson is cringing inside at this analysis by Bellew and McCrory :lol:


Imagine if Bellew ever fought Kovalev? He'd be wearing nappies for the rest of his life.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I can imagine how much Ed Robinson is cringing inside at this analysis by Bellew and McCrory :lol:


Once or twice he's had to politely step in and call their bullshit out but I'm surprised he's restrained himself so well. 
@Scotty :lol: Sky are horrible.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Like when McCrory was saying Froch finished Pascal, Ed had to remind him that he came back to win the Ring title at 175 against Dawson.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Alvarez 1-0

Not a great opening round.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

makeithappen said:


> Like when McCrory was saying Froch finished Pascal, Ed had to remind him that he came back to win the Ring title at 175 against Dawson.


:lol: finished at 168, maybe?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Any idea if the Canadians have got the rock bands and dancers on tonight? :lol: The Stevenson-Bellew show was more cringe than the German shows, with their Hollywood video entrances :lol:


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's the main commentator? He's a step up from Halling, not that that's saying much. Voice is quite boring though.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

It's Andy Clarke. His voice is a bit too much like a 6th Form Work Experience Kid at the BBC ... but that's still a massive improvement on Halling. Halling has a great voice for commentating, he just spouts absolute shite.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Who's the main commentator? He's a step up from Halling, not that that's saying much. Voice is quite boring though.


I prefer the simple commentary. Telling us what's happening in the fight with little air filling shite like we get from Watt/Halling


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Who are these people saying Pascal-Bute is the biggest fight in Canadian history that Scott keeps mentioning? It's up there obviously, but it doesn't top Ali-Chuvalo I + II and Duran-Leonard I.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess the argument is that it's the biggest 'all-Canadian' fight - assuming you take Bute as a Canuck now.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> Who are these people saying Pascal-Bute is the biggest fight in Canadian history that Scott keeps mentioning? It's up there obviously, but it doesn't top Ali-Chuvalo I + II and Duran-Leonard I.


Between 2 Canadians.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> I prefer the simple commentary. Telling us what's happening in the fight with little air filling shite like we get from Watt/Halling


People underestimate the importance of a good voice for a commentator though. It really adds to the drama. Lampley might be a biased cry-baby but his voice is amazing. Watt also has a great voice.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Between 2 Canadians.


I'm pretty sure he isn't just classing all-Canadian fights, because then it wouldn't even be debatable - Pascal-Bute is clearly in another league when it comes to that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Did Perez's drug test results come out for his last fight? Just wondering.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarez isn't deterring this guy at all. Doesn't seem to be hitting the body like I've seen him do. Can't seem to get the room for the power shots he is looking.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Bellew reckons Kovalev hasn't fought punches but Stevenson has. Who are these punchers Stevenson's faced? Cloud? :lol:


Surely you can't be forgetting the killer one punch knock out artist at the highest level that Bellew is himself :smile


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Surely you can't be forgetting the killer one punch knock out artist at the highest level that Bellew is himself :smile


I was actually waiting for him to say "like myself". You'd just expect something like that from Bellew :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, fuck this shit. I'm so tired. I just want the main event already.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> I'm pretty sure he isn't just classing all-Canadian fights, because then it wouldn't even be debatable - Pascal-Bute is clearly in another league when it comes to that.


That's just how I assumed it. It is number 1 all-Canadian fights. Certainly not number 1 all time fights in Canada


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

What a cunt.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

What a bellend this Alvarez cunt is.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bootleg tito trinidad.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fucking dickhead. I hope I never see that garbage of a fighter on my TV screen again. Needs to go sell crack for a living.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I like Canadian fans ... panto as fuck :cheers


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope they rob him.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mikey Carroll gave a good account of himself.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

How can you be so arrogant when you're the one fighting like a cock? Even Broner, Mayweather don't do any shit like that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's his issue?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Does that prick have a Twitter? I feel like hurling abuse.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a complete cunt.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what's his issue?


He's pissed because his opponent exposed how his skills are equivalent to that of dog shit.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Does that prick have a Twitter? I feel like hurling abuse.


Go for it.
https://twitter.com/stormalvarez


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Have to make sure the abuse is French/Spanish or he won't understand a word.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so main event after the perez bout?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Tryin to sober up a bit for this but don't think its happening atsch


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Go for it.
> https://twitter.com/stormalvarez


:good



JonnyBGoode said:


> Have to make sure the abuse is French/Spanish or he won't understand a word.


Ah, damn it. :lol: Time for Google translate.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Grosse pu de merde/ garage a bite/ puta di madre will all do the job.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> How can you be so arrogant when you're the one fighting like a cock? Even Broner, Mayweather don't do any shit like that.


Mayweather never ever showboats.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a bad cut.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Awful fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit fight.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Grizzly cut, looked like he had a vagina on his eyebrow.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Grizzly cut, looked like he had a vagina on his eyebrow.


:lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"I, Frankenstein." What the fuck were they thinking?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> "I, Frankenstein." What the fuck were they thinking?


didn't amicus make a film with that very title?

edit, was thinking of dr jekyl/hyde.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got a HBO link not boxing guru?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mike perez in Eye, Frankenstein.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is Canadian PPV...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Perez's getting knocked out.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

A fighter from Cameroon who lives in France vs a fighter from Cuba who lives in Ireland... in Canada... for the WBC US title..? :huh


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fairly dull card so far, I've never really got what other people have seen in Perez fair enough he's got a cut but he's looked average through out his career for me anyway and in this fight, someone the other day on here was listing him their current top 5 heavies, just doesn't seem to do anything particularly special.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Fairly dull card so far, I've never really got what other people have seen in Perez fair enough he's got a cut but he's looked average through out his career for me anyway and in this fight, someone the other day on here was listing him their current top 5 heavies, just doesn't seem to do anything particularly special.


Cubans always get overrated.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Fairly dull card so far, I've never really got what other people have seen in Perez fair enough he's got a cut but he's looked average through out his career for me anyway and in this fight, someone the other day on here was listing him their current top 5 heavies, just doesn't seem to do anything particularly special.


I remember when he was tearing through bums on Prizefighter and people were saying he was a future HW champ.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Disappointed in Perez TBH


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Cubans always get overrated.


Very true, I met a Cuban once and immediately struck up a conversation about boxing and he just looked at me blankly, I assumed it was their national sport but he said it's way down the list after baseball and football. I suppose they don't get the big fights or most pro sports broadcast so a sports popularity is based more on how much people like to play it rather than watch it and not that many people enjoying getting punched in the face.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I remember when he was tearing through bums on Prizefighter and people were saying he was a future HW champ.


Like the way Arsenal tear through bums and say they will win the EPL?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really want to see the drug test results of Perez's last fight.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> I remember when he was tearing through bums on Prizefighter and people were saying he was a future HW champ.


He would have knocked out fury..... atsch


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I really want to see the drug test results of Perez's last fight.


Reckon he's guilt tripping giving the money cos he was rouding?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This has turned into a real nice fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I really want to see the drug test results of Perez's last fight.


Where's this coming from?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Well that's the end of the Perez hype


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Where's this coming from?


Not trying to insinuate anything, but I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Luck of the Irish.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That's the type of sportsmanship you should see post fight.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

There needs to be a rematch, Takam is the true US champ in my eyes, Perez is now a paper US champ


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Not trying to insinuate anything, but I don't recall seeing any.


It sounds like you are.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It sounds like you are.


I guess.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

You don't recall seeing any? How often does that happen?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Is Froch ringside?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Strange performance from Perez and he certainly didn't put in his best showing. I expect some people will write him off, and that may be proven to be true in the future, but I hope that showing was just down to general fatigue or his mind not being properly focused. I hope it isn't because he had a career altering beating himself, though he did take a lot of shots from Abdusalamov.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like Bellew as a pundit. He knows his boxing.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ring weights from HBO

Pascal 185 lbs Bute 184lbs


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"Lucian Boot" :lol: Glenn lad!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lucian Boot has the same nervous look as he had against Froch in Nottingham.

Pascal KO.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn bute really giving us a staredown.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Pascal need to start fast here, he can get rid of him but don't let bute get confident


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Les go Jean, Lucian still has frochy on his mind imo.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Just hoyed 20 quid on Pascal....


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

WBC Diamond? That's Jose's legacy FFS


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

If Bute does that "nodding dog" thing with his head all the way through this fight I hope Pascal sparks him early, this could be the fight that officially confirms Bute's jaw is made of glass.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Just hoyed 20 quid on Pascal....


Kiss it goodbye Lilo.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I predict Bute is going to see the ghost of carl froch


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Pascal looks nervy.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

10-10


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pascal is keeping his hands too low needs to watch that straight left from Bute cos Bute can bang.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Pascal just needs to go fucking apeshit


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

I have an accumulator that relies on Pascal winning, but he looked shite until that last little bit of action.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pascal just needs to jump right on him and get close and start throwing leather Bute looks the boss at long range but when he's taking shots or coming under pressure he just doesn't know what to do,


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

The key to Bute is pressure, Pascal is doing his usual fighting in bursts which is a bit stupid


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal will get the stoppage if he starts upping his workrate but he's not going to do sufficient damage fighting at this pace. It's frustrating to watch seeing as I've got a bet on him.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Pascal just needs to jump right on him and get close and start throwing leather Bute looks the boss at long range but when he's taking shots or coming under pressure he just doesn't know what to do,


Exactly. What the fuck is he doing hanging about on the outside? He needs to just pressure Bute and throw leather and he will win. At range he is just missing and letting Bute coast through without being tested.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Just tuned in hows it going


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bute is landing and throwing almost nothing though I gave the last two rounds to Pascal so even if he can't stop him Bute looks too scared to commit himself enough to win rounds so maybe Pascal will get it on the cards if he's not going to push for the stoppage.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

As soon as pascal starts going mental Bute looks ready to be taken out, but Pascal dont keep it up long enough


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pascal cannot rely on the scorecards though and he is fighting like an idiot. Every time he puts pressure on Bute looks flustered, so quit doing it for 20 seconds of a round, do it from the start of the round and rough him up. Fuck Jim Watt just said the same thing.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheers, Bute looks so damn slow when he does throw.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The thing with Bute is, even though Pascal probably knows he should just open up and unload on him, Bute hits hard enough that any of his opponents are always a bit reluctant to do so because if he catches you clean it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Pascal is a fucking idiot. Pressures in the last 10 secs of every round.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone given Bute a round yet though?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

You get the feeling that if Pascal fights hard for a whole round, he would get the stoppage but there's absolutely no point in just flurrying for 20 seconds at the end of each round. Is he even intending to hurt Bute, or is that tactic just to steal the round? If he is trying to get a stoppage, why turn it on when such little time is left because if he hurts Bute, he's got no time to capitalise on that anyway. Pascal needs to fight a lot harder than he is doing.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

just woke up whos winning?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Has anyone given Bute a round yet though?


gave him round 4.

froch has taken his soul


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 Pacal


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> You get the feeling that if Pascal fights hard for a whole round, he would get the stoppage but there's absolutely no point in just flurrying for 20 seconds at the end of each round. Is he even intending to hurt Bute, or is that tactic just to steal the round? If he is trying to get a stoppage, why turn it on when such little time is left because if he hurts Bute, he's got no time to capitalise on that anyway. Pascal needs to fight a lot harder than he is doing.


Exactly. I think Pascal is winning but you cannot let the judges decide when you have the tools to win clearly.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pascal looks like he's waiting to counter but Bute just isn't coming forward he's just throwing weak jabs at range, I can't make a case for giving Bute a round yet because he is just pawing with jabs and not throwing anything with bad intentions and Pascal has landed with at least a couple of power shots each round. He just needs to commit and get Bute on the ropes or in the corner stop fighting in the middle of the ring where it suits Bute.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Butes confidence is shot when i was boxing as a teen during my first sparring sessions id throw a jab sometimes just to look like i was doing something but i wasnt trying to land it clean as i was more worried about what punches would come back at me and thats what Butes jab is like its terrible he is so hesitant.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

god grief pascal is a frustrating fighter


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Pascal looks like he's waiting to counter but Bute just isn't coming forward he's just throwing weak jabs at range, I can't make a case for giving Bute a round yet because he is just pawing with jabs and not throwing anything with bad intentions and Pascal has landed with at least a couple of power shots each round. He just needs to commit and get Bute on the ropes or in the corner stop fighting in the middle of the ring where it suits Bute.


But look at Watt's scorecard, he had it by one round to Pascal, and that's the problem. The judges could easily be the same. Pascal is a fucking moron as far as I'm concerned. He has fought like a total twat.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Compare the activity of this Pascal to the guy that fought Froch and you wonder what has happened to his stamina he threw a lot of punches against Froch if memory serves me correct but seems to have become incredibly lazy.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Compare the activity of this Pascal to the guy that fought Froch and you wonder what has happened to his stamina he threw a lot of punches against Froch if memory serves me correct but seems to have become incredibly lazy.


The Bernard Hopkins ruins fighters theory.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Strike said:


> But look at Watt's scorecard, he had it by one round to Pascal, and that's the problem. The judges could easily be the same. Pascal is a fucking moron as far as I'm concerned. He has fought like a total twat.


Yeah he's not winning anything clearly and Bute is the crowd favourite Pascal is playing a dangerous game given he could probably be winning quite handily if he just threw more punches.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Compare the activity of this Pascal to the guy that fought Froch and you wonder what has happened to his stamina he threw a lot of punches against Froch if memory serves me correct but seems to have become incredibly lazy.


just a different sort of fight, in that one Froch was engaging obviously a lot more than Bute is, Pascal doesn't like throwing if bute is out of range


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Strike said:


> Exactly. I think Pascal is winning but you cannot let the judges decide when you have the tools to win clearly.


Yeah, he's reminding me a lot of the fighters you see at a low level who try to imitate Mayweather or Toney, and rather than try hard to win, they try to coast and make it seem like a walk in the park but end up winning far less convincingly than they should do. Someone like Kevin Johnson is a perfect example of that, and I feel Pascal is doing the same thing with his mini-Jones Jr impression. All this potshotting, having his hands too low, looking at his corner etc., is doing him no favours at all but if he just stepped it up and fought hard, I'm sure he'd get the stoppage. He's making a complete hash of this fight, which could probably have ended in the second round had he gone for it properly and a bit earlier. Instead, he's looking at potentiall going to the cards and anything could happen there.

It's a joke. His gameplan is shockingly bad.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

anyone sensing a dodgy draw here?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This has been such a poor fight, lack of skills displayed by both fighters.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, he's reminding me a lot of the fighters you see at a low level who try to imitate Mayweather or Toney, and rather than try hard to win, they try to coast and make it seem like a walk in the park but end up winning far less convincingly than they should do. Someone like Kevin Johnson is a perfect example of that, and I feel Pascal is doing the same thing with his mini-Jones Jr impression. All this potshotting, having his hands too low, looking at his corner etc., is doing him no favours at all but if he just stepped it up and fought hard, I'm sure he'd get the stoppage. He's making a complete hash of this fight, which could probably have ended in the second round had he gone for it properly and a bit earlier. Instead, he's looking at potentiall going to the cards and anything could happen there.
> 
> It's a joke. His gameplan is shockingly bad.


Spot on. When he was stood on the outside with his hands down I immediately thought of RJJ and how he just looked like a clumsy kid trying to imitate someone he cannot.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

As bad as Pascal has fought Bute has landed fuck all I just can't score more than 2 rounds to him so far he is pretty much in survival mode just content get through the fight without actually trying to win it. Shit fight given all the build up.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

What an absolute cretin.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This has been an awful card. Not a good start to 2014.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It really pisses me off how Pascal pressures in the last few seconds. Did that against B-hop too.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Strike said:


> Spot on. When he was stood on the outside with his hands down I immediately thought of RJJ and how he just looked like a clumsy kid trying to imitate someone he cannot.


I like how he was just looking out the ring, threw some shots for 10 seconds, hurt Bute and then walked off when the bell rang, showboating.

Pathetic.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Neither deserve to win this it's been like a wank exhibition fight.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

How can Jim Watt possibly be making out this too be close


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pascal looks fucked he's just standing there until the last 30 seconds then swinging wildly. If Bute wins the last round big I could see a dodgy decision or a draw.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

This is an odd fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahaha what a joke this is, awful fighters.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Pascal SHOULD just go hell for leather for 3 minutes here


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really don't like Pascal.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I like how he was just looking out the ring, threw some shots for 10 seconds, hurt Bute and then walked off when the bell rang, showboating.
> 
> Pathetic.


Yeah, I've rarely been this disgusted with a performance. It is like having RJJ in his camp has just made him act like a child who wants to be his hero. So he looks out of the ring, swings his arms about and gives a round away by acting like a dick.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

What a useless cunt hes thrown it away.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a god awful fight.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

that was one of the oddest fights i've seen


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Draw.

On the sly i think Pascal won allot of earlier rounds, but i think the judges will give a draw.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on judges, give it to bute


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pathetic, awful fight. If I lose my accumulator due to this dickhead I'm going to be livid. I don't see how the fuck Watt has Bute winning, he did nothing for 9 rounds, but Pascal does not deserve to win for that miserable performance. What a cunt.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

When Bute took chances he found success, he really needs to build his confidence back.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

The last round was good.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Awful fight. I hope Bute gets the decision because Pascal really doesn't deserve a big fight next. Awful from him. Had he fought properly from the first round, he'd have got the stoppage, I'm sure of that, yet he fannied about showboating against an opponent who was doing the more solid work throughout.

If a fighter gives his all and loses, there's no shame in that but there is shame in the way Pascal fought. He's not the Canadian Jones Jr., but the cheap Chinese knock off.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Terrible advert for boxing, both fought an awful fight, Bute just didn't really come to win and Pascal did the minimum.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank fuck for that! I don't think he deserved it that wide though.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Thought so...

Pascal won most of the earlier rounds, Bute was shadow boxing, Pascal was the only one making aggressive attacks.

Second half of the fight, Bute did very well.

Pascal needs to learn how to throw straight punches.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like Stevenson but I hope he beats Pascal.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I just logged back on to laugh at Watt's scorecard.

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Ah well terrible fight and Stevenson and Kovalev have nothing to worry about.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Makes Frochs win over both look pretty average after night.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you imagine what Stevenson or Kovalev would do to Bute? Jesus.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Pascal is pathetic.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bute will retire now surely? 

Gutted I stayed up for this.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Instead of wanting to fight, he wanted to give him a shout out. atsch


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

A rematch!! 

Rather have a threesome with my parents than watch that again.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> A rematch!!
> 
> Rather have a threesome with my parents than watch that again.


:rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jim watt and that cunt halling is the reason i always stream hbo and showtime

u know things are bad when u prefer a stream on a laptop over your 40 inch hd 

he really scored it to bute? :rofl


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Kovalev utterly murders Stevenson, Pascal and Bute in the same night.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Pascal was fighting like he was high in the layer rounds.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> jim watt and that cunt halling is the reason i always stream hbo and showtime
> 
> u know things are bad when u prefer a stream on a laptop over your 40 inch hd
> 
> he really scored it to bute? :rofl


Yes he really scored it too Bute, it was Halling with Watt tonight was someone else who was totally clueless aswell.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Can you imagine what Stevenson or Kovalev would do to Bute? Jesus.


If Bute was ever in a ring with Kovalev I genuinely believe he would pish his pants in fear, he was absolutely petrified at times in with Pascal tonight, remember people saying Chavez ruined Martinez ( which was a lot of far fetched garbage ) Froch has actually ruined Bute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Wonder how those that seemed so offended by the suggestion that Bute would be mentally fragile after Froch took his soul feel now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Pascal is pathetic.


Why?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's 6AM, my sleep pattern is officially fucked again, the card was shit, I'm hungry and now my Sunday will consist of sleep. 

Night folks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

dkos said:


> I just logged back on to laugh at Watt's scorecard.
> 
> Hahahahaha.


How did he have it?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why?


Because he's a lazy idiot.

Bute and Pascal both looked like garbage tonight. Neither deserved to win.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> How did he have it?


115-114 Bute


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

ChipChair said:


> 115-114 Bute


Lol! I thought I was mental scoring it 116-112 to Pascal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Because he's a lazy idiot.
> 
> Bute and Pascal both looked like garbage tonight. Neither deserved to win.


Pascal did what he had to. If you put him in with somebody that actually forces the issue, the fight will be fun. The fight was shit because if Bute.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Pascal did what he had to. If you put him in with somebody that actually forces the issue, the fight will be fun. The fight was shit because if Bute.


Nah he was fucking awful. Bute was gun shy and there to be taken but Pascal did nothing for two and half minutes of every round, potentially threw away rounds by showboating and by the end had actually given Bute enough confidence to start letting his hands go.

They were both awful, but at least we know why with Bute as he is shook from what Froch did. With Pascal he has the chin and enough power to have done what Froch did, but he just posed and did fuck all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> Nah he was fucking awful. Bute was gun shy and there to be taken but Pascal did nothing for two and half minutes of every round, potentially threw away rounds by showboating and by the end had actually given Bute enough confidence to start letting his hands go.
> 
> They were both awful, but at least we know why with Bute as he is shook from what Froch did. With Pascal he has the chin and enough power to have done what Froch did, but he just posed and did fuck all.


Ever since Pascal moved up to LHW he has fought that way. Honestly what were people expecting? We know exactly why he did fuck all, because he has 0 stanima. Although I felt before the fight that he was able to do something simular to Froch, it became pretty clear he could not keep up that sustained pressure.

Makes me laugh how bitchy this place gets when certain fighters show boat or dont show respect, but when others do the exact same thing it gets celebrated.

Oh and before I head to bed, @Batkilt do you get what I mean about Bute being the better fighter but Pascal will win. You could see whenever Bute was using natural instincts he would have sucess, and just a tiny bit of confidence made him look far superior. But Pascal had the mental edge and enough athleticism to win, and win quite easialy.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ever since Pascal moved up to LHW he has fought that way. Honestly what were people expecting? We know exactly why he did fuck all, because he has 0 stanima. Although I felt before the fight that he was able to do something simular to Froch, it became pretty clear he could not keep up that sustained pressure.


This. 100%.

His stamina is extremely poor. The only good thing is that he knows it and knows how to win rounds i.e. SRL-ing his way through rounds by stealing them in the last thirty seconds.

Anyone with a good chin and good stamina beat Pascal. Hell, I'm gonna say it - Cleverly beats Pascal.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ever since Pascal moved up to LHW he has fought that way. Honestly what were people expecting? We know exactly why he did fuck all, because he has 0 stanima. Although I felt before the fight that he was able to do something simular to Froch, it became pretty clear he could not keep up that sustained pressure.
> 
> Makes me laugh how bitchy this place gets when certain fighters show boat or dont show respect, but when others do the exact same thing it gets celebrated.


Don't get me wrong mate, I don't care about showboating but in this case it was done when rounds were close and it could have potentially lost him the round due to inactivity. When RJJ showboated it was done during dominance. Pascal was not dominating and showboating when he needed to be throwing punches to make sure he won the round. As it happened, it didn't matter but imagine if the judges had awarded the jabs of Bute and been critical of the wild misses that Pascal had when he occasionally threw a big hook...

It was nothing to do with me feeling he wasn't showing respect it was because I had money on the stupid cunt and wanted him to make sure he won.:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> This. 100%.
> 
> His stamina is extremely poor. The only good thing is that he knows it and knows how to win rounds i.e. SRL-ing his way through rounds by stealing them in the last thirty seconds.
> 
> Anyone with a good chin and good stamina beat Pascal. *Hell, I'm gonna say it - Cleverly beats Pascal.*


Sleep deprivation does strange things to the mind.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Lilo said:


> This. 100%.
> 
> His stamina is extremely poor. The only good thing is that he knows it and knows how to win rounds i.e. SRL-ing his way through rounds by stealing them in the last thirty seconds.
> 
> Anyone with a good chin and good stamina beat Pascal. Hell, I'm gonna say it - Cleverly beats Pascal.


I have no doubt you're right on that.In fact,I would have tipped both of ours,i.e. Cleverly and Bellew to beat both of those.Just a pity they had to come up against 2 men who were a level above these two.People who want one champion in any division should remember that and consider the implications for our boxers.For what its worth,not very much,it looked to me like Bute shaded it by dominating the last 3 rounds.Certainly couldn't see it as wide as it was in Pascals favour.I reckon,not for the first time,Jim Watt got it right.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreadful performance by both of them to be honest. Every big fight is a shop window for the next one and after last night I'm not particularly interested in either. Neither threw nearly enough punches and I really didn't see it as a wide win for Pascal...


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Makes Frochs win over both look pretty average after night.


True.Although Pascal in particular wasn't a fraction as lively a fighter as he was against Froch.But its already been said that Hopkins has damaged him somewhat.Also in the same way I reckon Froch damaged Bute in what I think was the fight of Frochs life.So looking at it closely,maybe all is not what it appears.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Also regarding the undercard.I thought Perez showed himself to be a lazy fighter.Takam,who IMO is nowhere near a top level boxer,caught him far too often.Consequently,he may not be seen as the beast he was before.I would imagine Frank Warren is licking his lips now at the prospect of bringing him over for either Derek or Tyson Fury.I consider the first to have a fair chance and the 2nd an excellent chance of beating him in the future,thereby forcing a possible title shot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just watched the card.it was dissapointing but on paper it was very good so these things happen.

For me pascal deserved to win,I didn't score it but he threw the more effective punches and a lot more power punches.butes defence was appalling.

Bute is a real talent,the last 2 rounds was the only time last night he commited to his punches.he fought scared and considering his ability and power that's a real shame.
Both looked far from elite though.

Mike Perez was awful and takam much better than I expected.a draw seemed fair and a rematch would be the correct thing to do.perez has always been up and down.but he looked unfit,he hardly threw a shot on the inside.

Alvarez-gardiner was probaly the most interesting fight of the night,Alvarez a prospect who I liked didn't do himself any favours by acting a prick.

So not very good,pascal-Stevenson still could be good though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Who are these people saying Pascal-Bute is the biggest fight in Canadian history that Scott keeps mentioning? It's up there obviously, but it doesn't top Ali-Chuvalo I + II and Duran-Leonard I.


This.

'The biggest fight in Canadian history'

Pascal-bute vs Duran-Leonard

And there's no point anyone saying 'ah yes but this is 2 Canadians' because it really isn't.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ChipChair said:


> 115-114 Bute


:rofl That justifies my decision to download a French version of the fight rather than just play what I recorded from Sky last night.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched both fights thank fuck I didnt stay up, absolute garbage. Mike Perez looked a shell of himself and stole a draw really, undeserved. I wonder did the Mago tragedy play a part or was it as Watt said, too soon after his last war. Guess we will know next time but he looked very very poor.

Pascal Bute well the hype was quite unwarranted. Shit fight, have little interest in either and cant see a another World title for them. Bute looked happy to do absolutely nothing and make it to the end. Pascal just had spurts of activity and missed a large amount of punches, his balance looked awful. Stevenson/Kovalev/Ward would make easy work of both. 

Special word for Jim Watts laughable scorecard and narrative. Bute done absolutely fuck all in the fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really need to catch these on replays. The repercussions of a 6AM sleep kills me, especially with a shit card like that.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

lulz at Jim Watt!

I expected Pascal not to be very aggressive and boy did he deliver! Bute should retire now as he's one punch away from getting sparked. I doubt he'd last 3 rounds with Stevenson or Kovalev. Pascals stamina continues to be laughable. 
All in all, not a great fight but I strangely still enjoyed it. Then again I didn't have to stay up till 4am for it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, I don't care about showboating but in this case it was done when rounds were close and it could have potentially lost him the round due to inactivity. When RJJ showboated it was done during dominance. Pascal was not dominating and showboating when he needed to be throwing punches to make sure he won the round. As it happened, it didn't matter but imagine if the judges had awarded the jabs of Bute and been critical of the wild misses that Pascal had when he occasionally threw a big hook...
> 
> It was nothing to do with me feeling he wasn't showing respect it was because I had money on the stupid cunt and wanted him to make sure he won.:lol:


The judges were. They gave Bute 3/4 rounds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> I have no doubt you're right on that.In fact,I would have tipped both of ours,i.e. Cleverly and Bellew to beat both of those.Just a pity they had to come up against 2 men who were a level above these two.People who want one champion in any division should remember that and consider the implications for our boxers.For what its worth,not very much,it looked to me like Bute shaded it by dominating the last 3 rounds.Certainly couldn't see it as wide as it was in Pascals favour.I reckon,not for the first time,Jim Watt got it right.


Thats a ridiclious thing to say. So because it would give fighters like Tony Bellew less of a chance to call themself a world champion, we shouldnt wish for 1 belt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

One to watch said:


> This.
> 
> 'The biggest fight in Canadian history'
> 
> ...


Thats what they have been saying though. Biggest canadian fight between 2 canadians.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Just watched both fights thank fuck I didnt stay up, absolute garbage. Mike Perez looked a shell of himself and stole a draw really, undeserved. I wonder did the Mago tragedy play a part or was it as Watt said, too soon after his last war. Guess we will know next time but he looked very very poor.
> 
> Pascal Bute well the hype was quite unwarranted. Shit fight, have little interest in either and cant see a another World title for them. Bute looked happy to do absolutely nothing and make it to the end. Pascal just had spurts of activity and missed a large amount of punches, his balance looked awful. Stevenson/Kovalev/Ward would make easy work of both.
> 
> Special word for Jim Watts laughable scorecard and narrative. Bute done absolutely fuck all in the fight.


You wanna make a bet that Pascal gets another world title fight??


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thats a ridiclious thing to say. So because it would give fighters like Tony Bellew less of a chance to call themself a world champion, we shouldnt wish for 1 belt?


I think he is just saying that we would struggle to get a genuine contender let alone a champion.

I think having 1 world champ or even 2 (like the old days of WBA and WBC) would make the European,commenwealth and British much more worthwhile.
The European title would become significant again and could be held onto barring a world title win.

Bellew and cleverly would be at European level alongside campillo,Murat,fonfara etc.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> You wanna make a bet that Pascal gets another world title fight??


??? I assume he will , my point was him nor Bute will win another World Title.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Pascal did what he had to. If you put him in with somebody that actually forces the issue, the fight will be fun. The fight was shit because if Bute.


The fight was bad because of both of them.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> ??? I assume he will , my point was him nor Bute will win another World Title.


I'll be surprised if he doesn't win some type of world title belt again. With Shu v B-Hop and Kovalev v Stevenson all possible this year, it'll only be a matter of time before the winners are forced to drop one of their straps as they have some BS mandatory enforced on them. 
Pascal still has plenty of years ahead of him. 
He might get title fight with the likes of Chilemba for a vacant belt. Boy what a fight that would be...


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Makes me laugh how bitchy this place gets when certain fighters show boat or dont show respect, but when others do the exact same thing it gets celebrated.


Pascal showboated in the last two rounds and lost both of them. He's thick.

He also copied Hopkins and did press-ups after the second Hopkins fight, to show off how much energy he had left, after he'd just put in a lazy losing performance.

The guy doesn't know when to be cocky.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Roe said:


> :rofl That justifies my decision to download a French version of the fight rather than just play what I recorded from Sky last night.


Having to listen to Jim Watt should come with a wage, time to move him on and get someone else in.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Bute has lost the killer instinct since Froch, he should of hammered away at Pascal when he started looking out of the ring but he was too scared. Pascal was showboating at the wrong times and would of probably been caught out if Bute actually went for him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

CamelCase said:


> Bute has lost the killer instinct since Froch, he should of hammered away at Pascal when he started looking out of the ring but he was too scared. Pascal was showboating at the wrong times and would of probably been caught out if Bute actually went for him.


I said before the fight bute is the better fighter fighter but Pascal would win.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Bute's just not up to is he? I can't believe some people had him as no. 1 SMW back in the day ahead of Ward, Froch & Kessler. Unless he comes out & gets someone on the end of his jab from the first bell he looks terrified. 

Pascal's not up to much either. Can't believe a fighter who should be in his physical prime & is a previous world champion can have such poor stamina. I think Froch is on the way down but I'd still pick him to beat both of Bute & Pascal.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To give some credit to the winner.

I thought pascal counterpuncher very well last night.bute didn't build up confidence because a-pascal was timing him when bute was looking to attack and b-because pascal was throwing in combos,which in turn compelled bute to panic and lose all focus.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Bute was always overrated


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> The judges were. They gave Bute 3/4 rounds.


What's your point? The judges got it right...but numerous times they don't. If you have the ability to make sure you don't lose out to a shit decision then use that ability. Pascal didn't and Watt's scorecard is evidence of exactly how he could have ended up losing out due to not doing his best.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thats a ridiclious thing to say. So because it would give fighters like Tony Bellew less of a chance to call themself a world champion, we shouldnt wish for 1 belt?


I for one enjoyed seeing Tony try to win a belt,the build up and everything.On the other hand,I know there are some ridiculous title fights and unworthy champions,but I can remember when there was only one champion in every division.The good old days?Not so sure.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I for one enjoyed seeing Tony try to win a belt,the build up and everything.On the other hand,I know there are some ridiculous title fights and unworthy champions,but I can remember when there was only one champion in every division.The good old days?Not so sure.


I want there to be a single true world champion in each division, but I also want the lesser ABC world champs as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> What's your point? The judges got it right...but numerous times they don't. If you have the ability to make sure you don't lose out to a shit decision then use that ability. Pascal didn't and Watt's scorecard is evidence of exactly how he could have ended up losing out due to not doing his best.


You said what if the jusges gave rounds to Bute when Pascal was doing nothin but showing off.....and they did. That was my point. He won 7-8 rounds so clearly he would afford to do whatever he wanted in the others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

King Horse said:


> I want there to be a single true world champion in each division, but I also want the lesser ABC world champs as well.


How would that work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> I for one enjoyed seeing Tony try to win a belt,the build up and everything.On the other hand,I know there are some ridiculous title fights and unworthy champions,but I can remember when there was only one champion in every division.The good old days?Not so sure.


Because of corrupton not because the theory of 1 world champion doesnt work.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> How would that work?


The champions fight each other, one fighter holds all of the titles to become the true world champion and then they vacate a few of the ABC titles.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> He won 7-8 rounds so clearly he would afford to do whatever he wanted in the others.


He didn't win 7-8 rounds clearly. Pascal was awful throughout the fight.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> You said what if the jusges gave rounds to Bute when Pascal was doing nothin but showing off.....and they did. That was my point. He won 7-8 rounds so clearly he would afford to do whatever he wanted in the others.


That is ludicrous reasoning. You're a fan of the sport, you therefore know full well how often judges see things differently and how often fighters get ripped off. What he did was allow a fight to be decided by other people when he had the ability to ensure victory. Not only that, but he acted in a way that risked a loss as numerous other judges would have scored it differently. That is the fault of the judges in many fights, but the fact remains that he allowed rounds to be close when he had the ability to utterly dominate them. I don't even see how this is a debate.

Are you telling me you though he fought well?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Because of corrupton not because the theory of 1 world champion doesnt work.


Yes but we live in the real world,and it is open to corruption.I remember Pete Rademacher challenging for a world title in his first pro fight,while men like Eddie Machen,Zora Folley and Sonny Liston were frozen out for years by Floyd Pattersons manager.Who later managed Mike Tyson.Dick Tiger never got a shot for years.Thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

King Horse said:


> The champions fight each other, one fighter holds all of the titles to become the true world champion and then they vacate a few of the ABC titles.


Mental!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Yes but we live in the real world,and it is open to corruption.I remember Pete Rademacher challenging for a world title in his first pro fight,while men like Eddie Machen,Zora Folley and Sonny Liston were frozen out for years by Floyd Pattersons manager.Who later managed Mike Tyson.Dick Tiger never got a shot for years.Thats just off the top of my head.


Shit man your old!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Strike said:


> That is ludicrous reasoning. You're a fan of the sport, you therefore know full well how often judges see things differently and how often fighters get ripped off. What he did was allow a fight to be decided by other people when he had the ability to ensure victory. Not only that, but he acted in a way that risked a loss as numerous other judges would have scored it differently. That is the fault of the judges in many fights, but the fact remains that he allowed rounds to be close when he had the ability to utterly dominate them. I don't even see how this is a debate.
> 
> Are you telling me you though he fought well?


No I don't think he fought well, but nothing he did suprised me or was any different to how he normally fights. You are saying "he should have done this, should have stepped it up". I am telling you Pascal is NOT capable of doing that, which is why despite being a hard/fast puncher he has 1 stoppage win in 7 years. If Pascal had really gone for it, its more likley he would have been fucked by the midway poin and got stopped than actually stopping Bute.

Worth pointing out that the "great" Bernard Hopkins best win in te last 3 years was a close win over Pascal.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Shit man your old!


Fucking ancient.I may not know as much as you,but Ive seen a lot more.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Fucking ancient.I may not know as much as you,but Ive seen a lot more.


:lol:

I won't ask your age,but If you remember rademacher fighting for the world title then you are older than I expected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Fucking ancient.I may not know as much as you,but Ive seen a lot more.


No mate you know way more than me and I understand the point your making, but the dream is still 1 world champ.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> No I don't think he fought well, but nothing he did suprised me or was any different to how he normally fights. You are saying "he should have done this, should have stepped it up". I am telling you Pascal is NOT capable of doing that, which is why despite being a hard/fast puncher he has 1 stoppage win in 7 years. If Pascal had really gone for it, its more likley he would have been fucked by the midway poin and got stopped than actually stopping Bute.
> 
> Worth pointing out that the "great" Bernard Hopkins best win in te last 3 years was a close win over Pascal.


I agree with this assessment. People still talk about Pascal based on the Froch fight but that is not his style at all. I think he was even less active than normal as he knows himself how badly he fades.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I agree with this assessment. People still talk about Pascal based on the Froch fight but that is not his style at all. I think he was even less active than normal as he knows himself how badly he fades.


Yeh if anything Pascal has improved as he is now aware of his limitations. Problem is pretty much any elite 168-175 guy will best him.

If I was Ward or Froch I would jump at the fight in Montreal with Pascal. Even if your Cleverly jump at that fight!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> I won't ask your age,but If you remember rademacher fighting for the world title then you are older than I expected.


I was only a kid,mate,but I guess Im older than the majority of posters.Not really good with computers,only been using for a few years.But its opened up a whole new world for me.Really enjoy it,just got to watch I don't get too addicted.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> No mate you know way more than me and I understand the point your making, but the dream is still 1 world champ.


Cheers Rob.Nicest thing you've said to me so far.Back to normal now.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I was only a kid,mate,but I guess Im older than the majority of posters.Not really good with computers,only been using for a few years.But its opened up a whole new world for me.Really enjoy it,just got to watch I don't get too addicted.


What I find fascinating is when you go back and watch fights from when you were a kid, a lot of the times they are not really what you remembered at all! 
It's also great how you can go find fights that were never broadcast in the UK at the time.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What I find fascinating is when you go back and watch fights from when you were a kid, a lot of the times they are not really what you remembered at all!
> It's also great how you can go find fights that were never broadcast in the UK at the time.


Yep,thats true Scotty.Memory plays tricks,doesn't it?Never wanted a computer,wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Yep,thats true Scotty.Memory plays tricks,doesn't it?Never wanted a computer,wouldn't be without it now.


It sure beats using the teletext to see whats going on it the world of boxing!:yep


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It sure beats using the teletext to see whats going on it the world of boxing!:yep


I think I saw clips of the Rademacher fight on Newsreel at the pictures.We didn't have a TV then.It was usually a treat to go to the flicks,or a way for my mother to get rid.If it was an A Certificate film wed stand outside and ask an adult to take us in{would never happen now}.If it was a young couple they'd usually say "ok young un but when we get inside you can piss off"Don't know whether you remember that Scotty.Happy days.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Just watched this after recording it last night, what a poor/weird fight. I'm glad I didn't score it as I'm sure it would have been a nightmare to score. Pascal looked fucked from 10 onwards, yet he was doing fuck all for most of the fight, and as for Bute, he looks shot, absolutely no confidence and seems terrified whenever he gets hit. Both were calling out Froch before, and I think Froch will beat both of them easily.

Glad I didn't stay up, would have been raging if I did. What a weird, shit fight.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Rob said:


> I said before the fight bute is the better fighter fighter but Pascal would win.


 @Rob
Even a broken clock gets it right twice a day :lol:


----------

